# 5 string explorer



## staples4444 (Apr 20, 2008)

ok so i have looked all over the internet to find out if a 5 string explorer bass exists - doesnt matter wat company i know someone on this site will know the answer


----------



## wes225 (Apr 20, 2008)

well apparently not.

i havnt ever seen a Explorer bass except for a Destroyer. or a Charvel star


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 20, 2008)

you could always give warmoth a call and see if they could do one for you


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 20, 2008)

I know Roter guitars did a 9 string explorer guitar, which could be a good place to start actually, since its been adapted for a wider neck and such. His prices are great too.

As mr s said, sometimes you can get stuff like that done by warmoth too


----------



## 7deadlySins (May 15, 2008)

Someone had Warmoth done a 5 string explorer.

I have a custom built 6 string explorer bass:


----------



## Apophis (May 15, 2008)

Looks awesome


----------



## Mr. S (May 15, 2008)

woah, thats too cool! more pics man!


----------



## darren (May 15, 2008)

I approve.


----------



## Leon (May 15, 2008)

7deadlySins said:


> Someone had Warmoth done a 5 string explorer.
> 
> I have a custom built 6 string explorer bass:



dude, more pics of that?


----------



## eleven59 (May 15, 2008)

The bassist from Job For a Cowboy was playing a 4-string Warwick that was Explorer shaped, so I'd assume it'd be possible to get one in a 5-string form.


----------



## Ruins (May 15, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Looks awesome





Mr. S said:


> woah, thats too cool! more pics man!





Leon said:


> dude, more pics of that?


----------



## 7deadlySins (May 16, 2008)

OK, here are some more




Silhouettes of the bass










The top is *ONE PIECE* thick spalted maple

Here is a picture under natural sunlight


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 16, 2008)

Warwick make a 4 string explorer shaped bass, but not a 5 string one.


----------



## Shawn (May 17, 2008)

7deadlySins said:


> Someone had Warmoth done a 5 string explorer.
> 
> I have a custom built 6 string explorer bass:



That's badass.


----------

